
AsciiFlow Infinity: Powerful In-Browser ASCII Art Editor - gkop
http://asciiflow.com/
======
ledneb
Nice. Would be great if it could "anti-alias" the lines you draw! Using other
ASCII characters, I mean.

I remember nfo files sometimes having quite impressive & inventive use of
various characters :)

------
dang
Dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7085133](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7085133).

~~~
Artemis2
The app, which was pretty basic and lacked of functionalities such as infinite
drawing space, easily movable objects, easy save... has been updated recently.
It probably deserves a HN post again, since it turned into a lot more usable
tool.

~~~
dang
It's great to see people working hard on projects, but HN doesn't have enough
space to tolerate most reposts for feature upgrades.

In this case, there was a major thread just 80 days ago, so marking the
current post a dupe isn't really a hard call. Sorry to disappoint.

------
tonetheman
Super brilliant. Really really cool.

------
Edmond
coolest thing I have seen lately, Über nerdy!

------
arcameron
Great work!

